# How long before?



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

we expect a new litter in spring 2013. Maybe with the same male (Jukon von der Staatsmatch), maybe with a new male... we don't know.

How much time in advance do you accept reservations on puppies?

January 2013?

or no reservation, but the sale just after birth (big big big marketing for 10 ou 12 puppys.....) ?

.......

I am not sure what to do ...

we have people interested (because Baby Gibbs is very beautiful), but nobody confirm his reservation.

is it because it is too soon?

Hélène


----------



## GSDMaciemoo (Jun 6, 2012)

I wouldnt reserve I almost did and thank god I didnt cause she only is having one.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

but in this case, we refund the deposit, of course.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would do the screening/application type process as soon as you know who you are breeding to, get a verbal commitment.

But I'd not take the reserves(deposit) until you know for sure how many pups, thru ultrasound or x-ray. Then there may be the male/female ratio not cooperating when the whelp occurs. 

As long as you have commitment from prospective owners, and the refundable deposit if you don't have what they want, then after the whelp you can take on more reserves or refund accordingly. 
Even then a pup or two may wind up waiting to find the right match. I'd never want to be a breeder....a puppy raiser~ YES!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

we want to make a contract, obviously.

100% refund if there no puppy (male or female).

But if the customer changes his mind and refuses the puppy, the deposit is not refundable.

And max 6 reservations.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sound like a great plan!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Vaks said:


> we want to make a contract, obviously.
> 
> 100% refund if there no puppy (male or female).
> 
> ...


 
Good luck.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It's a toughy. 

Sometimes you want to have 6 or 8 reservations before breeding. But then if the breeding doesn't take, people don't want to wait, and some really don't understand that this is nature, and we do not always get pregnant just because we tied x times. 

I do not take deposits until I have puppies on the ground. In fact, I usually do not contact people to let them know until the pups are several days to a week old. Then I know how many girls, how many boys, and I can take deposits.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

We especially want to prevent "promises" and the people who change their mind at the last moment, leaving us with puppies unreserved.

we know that we still have a lot of puppies for sale. Our bitch has been 12 in November.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

selzer said:


> It's a toughy.
> 
> Sometimes you want to have 6 or 8 reservations before breeding. But then if the breeding doesn't take, people don't want to wait, and some really don't understand that this is nature, and we do not always get pregnant just because we tied x times.
> 
> I do not take deposits until I have puppies on the ground. In fact, I usually do not contact people to let them know until the pups are several days to a week old. Then I know how many girls, how many boys, and I can take deposits.


yes, it is also a good way.

Hélène xx


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I don't take deposits. I don't want people to feel obligated to get a puppy from me just to avoid losing the deposit. Yes, I have had people back out, but then I always figured they obviously didn't want one of my pups anyhow. I would sooner keep a couple of extra puppies for longer. Just me.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

thank you very much for your opinion


----------

